# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Programi kompjuterik për drejtshkrimin e gjuhës shqipe

## edspace

Bashkëkombës të nderuar,

Kur e filluam këtë projekt para gjashtë vjetësh, kishim shpresë edhe frikë njëkohësisht. 

Shpresë se edhe gjuhën shqipe do ta fusnim në mesin e gjuhëve të kompjuterizuara, ndërsa frikë sepse ishim të vetëdijshëm se do të ballafaqoheshim me shumë vështirësi, që nga vështirësitë gjuhësore me të cilat kombi ynë ballafaqohet për dekada të tëra, vështirësitë financiare e deri të pengesat burokratike në institucionet tona shkencore e shtetërore.

Shpresën nuk e humbëm asnjëherë, ndërsa frikën e mposhtëm me punën e zellshme dhe me përkushtimin e punëtorëve, të bashkëpunëtorëve dhe të partnerëve tanë.

Realizime të këtilla janë të rralla në historitë e gjuhëve, madje edhe te kombet e zhvilluara. Për këtë arsye, pa modesti e me kënaqësi të madhe, para jush paraqesim doracakun, përkatësisht programin kompjuterik për drejtshkrim AS 2.0, të realizuar nga Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim (QEP). 

Ky program është një pjesë e projektit Gjuha shqipe dhe kompjuteri, projekt me synime edhe më të mëdha. Në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, mendojmë se ky projekt, i mbështetur nga gjuhëtarët më të shquar shqiptarë, shënon një epokë të re për gjuhën shqipe, konstatim ky i bazuar në përvojat që kanë pasur gjuhët e kombeve të zhvilluara.

Programi AS 2.0 është i njëjtë me programet e gjuhëve të tjera në kuadër të Microsoft Office-s dhe në pajtim me programin operativ Microsoft Windows të çdo versioni. Me këtë program për drejtshkrim korrigjohen mbi 1 milion fjalë e trajta fjalësh, përkatësisht rreth 4 milion trajta të përsëritshme. 

Shfrytëzuesit nuk i duhet trajnim i veçantë për përdorimin e këtij programi, mjaftojnë pesë minuta për përvetësimin e tij.

Madje, korrigjimi automatik mund të ketë ndikim të madh edhe nëse shfrytëzuesi nuk e di që programi është i instaluar në kompjuterin e tij. 

Bashkëkombës të nderuar, 

Kur shumëkush kishte hequr dorë nga zgjidhja e problemit të drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, ne e morëm atë si prioritet që duhej zgjidhur. Me punë ekipore, me një Ekip të mbikëqyrjes së saktësisë gjuhësore, me partnerë ndërkombëtarë dhe vendës dhe me përkrahje morale të institucioneve tona me të larta shtetërore, ia arritëm qëllimit. 

Ndërsa tash, në saje të licencës ekskluzive që Qeveria e Kosovës ka blerë nga QEP-i, çdo banor i Kosovës, brenda dhe jashtë vendit, do të ketë të drejtën e shfrytëzimit falas të këtij softueri. 

Ndonjëherë në jetë gjendemi para sfidave të mëdha, por, përkundër vështirësive të shumta, dashuria e madhe për gjuhën shqipe bëri që ky projekt të kurorëzohet me sukses. 

Me përdorimin e këtij programi ju nuk do të jeni më vëzhgues të rëndomtë të bastardimit të gjuhës amtare, por do të kontribuoni në ngritjen e nivelit të saj çdo ditë e më shumë.

Ky projekt është një tregim që do të vazhdojë 

Lulëzim Shishani, 

Nismëtar dhe udhëheqës i projektit

GJUHA SHQIPE DHE KOMPJUTERI


---------------------------------------------------------

Mesazhi më lart është marrë nga faqja zyrtare e projektit, prej ku mund të shkarkoni edhe programin kompjuterik për drejtshkrim AS 2.0. Stafi i forumit do studiojë mundësitë që programi i drejtshkrimit të mund të përdoret edhe në shkrimet e forumit. Ndërkaq, të gjithë duhet të përpiqemi që të studiojmë dhe të shkruajmë sa më mirë gjuhën shqipe. 

Falënderoj ekipin e Qendrës për Edukim dhe Përparim, e të gjithë personat që kanë ndihmuar në realizimin e këtij projekti kaq të rëndësishëm.

----------


## zerocool

Shume projekt i mire, vec perpara.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Thjesht urime per punen dhe per perspektivat e grupit tuaj!!!!

----------


## Hyllien

Perpara se t'i hyje ne pune forumsave dhe emigranteve, ky program duhet te perdoret nga gazetaret shqiptare qe kane harruar ose nuk kane mesuar kurre si te shkruajne.

----------


## caesarium

ne radhe te pare urime per kete projekt dhe ju uroj shume suksese.si thuhet dhe me siper do te ishte mire qe ky program ti jepej gazetave shqiptare por(e theksoj kete)edhe politikaneve sepse jane europianizuar shume me keto termat e huaja dhe kane harruar te thone edhe pershendetjet ne shqip.urime dhe njehere.

----------


## pimi

Urime,jo vetem ekipit,por te gjithe shqiptareve per kete projekt kaq te rendesishem.

----------


## ElMajico

shume mire Edi ky lajm e meriton te jete ne portalin e forumit..

kishim kohe qe po prisnim se kemi folur shpesh edhe ne forum e informatikes rreth ketij projekti...me vjen shume mire qe ka akoma organizata dhe qendra te tilla qe ndihmojne gjuhen shqipe dhe e shperndajne kete softuer falas duke i dhene nje hov perpara gjuhes tone ne te gjtha deget...Nje faleminderit te madhe me te vertete nje pune e jashtezakonshme...

----------


## Afer-dita

suksese te metejshme....

----------


## edspace

Programi nuk ka vlerë nëse ju vazhdoni të shkruani sikur jeni në klasë të parë. Edhe fjalitë nuk i filloni me shkronjë të madhe, pale të shkruani me 'ë' e 'ç'.

----------


## Mjellma

Kur në një skaj të botës lexon emrin e kojshu tënd pa pritur të ngacmon malli edhe kujtimet.Kujtimet nga femirija te lidhura me ate persone.Zenkat,lojrat edhe kujdesi nga ai person.
Më vjen mire qe Luli po arrin atë që ka endrruar edhe qe me punen tij edhe punën e asaj gjenerate ne Kosovë po arrim qe edhe ne në mergim të përfitojmë.

Duke njohur punen e palodhur të Lulit nuk dyshoj se edhe në të ardhemen do na befason kështu këndeshëm si kësaj here!

Suksese edhe në të ardhemen ekipit te Qendrës për Edukim dhe Përparim.

Më shumë rrespekt
Mjellma

----------


## hektor

Programi kompjuterik per drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe eshte nje e arritur qe shume na ka  munguar ne kohen kur po masivizohet komunikimi kompjuterik.Besoj se gjate komunikimeve ky program do te ndikoj ne zvoglimin e gabimeve ne te shkruar.Ekipit punues shume urime dhe suksese te metutjeshme.

----------


## ExtraL

Programin e përdori tash e disa muaj. Projekt i rëndësishëm shumë, por akoma larg së qenuri një program që do të kryente funksionin që duhet ta kryejë. Shumë fjalë nuk i ka, disa të tjera i korigjon gabimisht. Pra le që nuk përmirëson, por edhe i prish fjalët. Me një fjalë nuk është një vegël në të cilën mund të mbështetesh

Sa për sugjerimet për sinonime dhe sintaksore, dihet se nuk i ka. Pse vallë nguten shqiptarët: pse qeveria e Kosovës e blen një projekt të papërfunduar dhe gjysmak. ?! Uroj që një ditë t'i përmbehemi parimit të përsosjes së veprave, aq sa është e mundur për njeriun

----------


## Isabella

Përshëndetje i nderuar Albo!
Unë jam një antare e re e forumit shqiptarë dhe pasi lexova thjeshtë e rastësishtë nga kurioziteti rregullat e forumit më bëri shumë përshtypje mënyra e të shkruajturit shqip dhe gjithashtu mënyra e të shprehurit qartë e bukur në gjuhën shqipe që shumë prej nesh e nënvleftësojm apo nuk i kushtojmë rëndësi.
Së dyti respektimi i njëri-tjetrit  është ajo që duhet të na karakterizoj çdo njërin prej nesh.
Pra s'kam çfarë të shtojë tjetër veçse t'ju përgëzoj për këto rregulla kaq të mrekullushme duke shpresuar që çdo kush prej nesh do t'i ketë parasysh dhe do t'i respektoj.
Gjithashtu do të dëshiroja që të diskutonim tema  interesante dhe të domosdoshme për shoqërin tonë.
                                 Me respekt Isabella!

----------


## maja

Kur  ndodhesh fizikisht larg vendit, cdo fjale e thene ose e shkruar ne gjuhen tende eshte e bukur. Ajo qe po ndodh shpesh e me shpesh, eshte nje shtremberim dhe mos respektim i kesaj gjuhe qe  personalisht, me ka bere te mbledh buzet duke lexuar shtypin apo duke degjuar emisione te ndryshme.

Pershendetjet me te sinqerta.

----------


## Xhevair Ibraimi

Pershendetje dhe urime  stafit qe e ka realizuar kete projekt ,le te jete ky projekt si nje verejtje per te gjithe  qe kane nevoje per tu korigjuar  e per me shume mediave te ndryshme qe kane aq shum ndikim ne drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe  le te jete pra nje veth ne vesh kunder futjes se ndikimit te huaj ne gjuhen tone te bukur dhe te pasur.

----------


## Reni

Urime keni bërë vërtet një punë të shkëlqyer, unë punoj në një gazetë dhe me ka lehtësuar shume punë. Vazhdoni kështu!

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Pavarsisht nga kundershtimet e bera, eshte nje pune e e shkelqyer dhe duhet vleresuar pafundesisht nga te gjithe shqiptaret. Ju faleminderit!!!

----------


## zemri

> Programin e përdori tash e disa muaj. Projekt i rëndësishëm shumë, por akoma larg së qenuri një program që do të kryente funksionin që duhet ta kryejë. Shumë fjalë nuk i ka, disa të tjera i korigjon gabimisht. Pra le që nuk përmirëson, por edhe i prish fjalët. Me një fjalë nuk është një vegël në të cilën mund të mbështetesh
> 
> Sa për sugjerimet për sinonime dhe sintaksore, dihet se nuk i ka. Pse vallë nguten shqiptarët: pse qeveria e Kosovës e blen një projekt të papërfunduar dhe gjysmak. ?! Uroj që një ditë t'i përmbehemi parimit të përsosjes së veprave, aq sa është e mundur për njeriun



Jam plotësisht dakord.

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje

Kisha nje pyetje drejtuar staffit te forumit.

Sa eshte mundesia qe ky program te integrohet ne forumin shqiptar, dmth valle a mund te integrohet apo jo.

Ju flm.

----------


## fax

Urime per kete projekt te ri.
Suksese te metejshme

----------

